# buserelin temperature



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi

I have been injecting buserelin for a week now and yesterday took it with me when I went in the car to visit relatives. As it was hot yesterday and today when I returned I am now worried that the buserelin has got too warm. I put a room thermometer in the bag when I unpacked as everything in it seemed warm and it read 27c. The journey took about an hour and a half yesterday but today I went to Asda on the way back and it took 3 hours in total. I am now also concerned that our bedroom where I have been keeping the buserelin is too warm. I have moved the buserelin to somewhere cooler and will use the one that I left here. Neither have been in direct sunlight. Any advice would be great.

Thanks

Lorna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't worry too much  Room thermometers are not always the most accurate either so don't be too hung up on the 27 reading. Just keep the bottles where ever seems coolest in the house, preferably in an area where air will circulate. You can store them in the fridge if you want to too (but need to let it get to room temp before inecting)

All the best for your cycle 

Maz x


----------

